# WELCOME BACK! Suns sign Goran Dragic to 4-yr/$30M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:yesyesyes:



> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> Goran Dragic contract tweak: it's a 4-year, $30M deal with potential to be $34M from annual $1M All-Star bonuses. 4th year is player option.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

good deal imo, I also like him better than guys like lowry, lin or felton...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dragic looked damn good in Houston, let's hope he plays that way here in Phoenix with solid minutes.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

BTW this makes the Marshall pick even more stupid. Henson would have been a nice get there. Hell even Moultrie now since he has legit size. Oh well. I'm down with this.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

How does this signing affect the Suns' max offer to Eric Gordon?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Suns had enough cap to sign Dragic and Gordon I believe.

I like Dragic and if he can continue what he did last year then he is worth it. Finally the Suns are doing something.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dragic, Gordon, and Beasley? That's not possible even with anmestying Childress. How exactly does this work?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> Dragic, Gordon, and Beasley? That's not possible even with anmestying Childress. How exactly does this work?


Sure it is. They had a ton of cap room, especially with Nash not counting towards our salary at all. Plus, its all in the contract language... front loading and/or backloading deals.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Dragic, Gordon, and Beasley? That's not possible even with anmestying Childress. How exactly does this work?


Some others will be on the move too, let go of cap holds, QO on Brooks, amnestying him. As well as if they sign in a certain order. There's a way to work around it. EG gets his deal done first most likely, Dragic/Beasley wait til it's finalized. Though that might not be the right order. But it can work.

All depends on what happens with EG anyway.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It actually is only possible in these extreme circumstances:



> The Suns have kept things interesting, agreeing on a max contract offer sheet with Eric Gordon and reaching a three-year, $18 million agreement with Michael Beasley. They also appear to have obtained a free-agent point guard, former Sun Goran Dragic, with four years and $34 million.
> 
> The Suns can't do all three of these things simultaneously without both amnestying Josh Childress and renouncing the rights to free agents Robin Lopez, Shannon Brown, Aaron Brooks and Grant Hill. It doesn't necessarily mean all these things will ultimately happen, though, as Phoenix can time the events sequentially so that Beasley and Dragic don't sign until after the Hornets make a decision on matching Gordon.
> 
> If that happens, the Suns have enough room to "un-renounce" Lopez and either Brooks or Brown if the Hornets match the offer sheet to Gordon (you can do this for an offer sheet). But if the Hornets don't match, it appears Childress will have to earn his first post-lockout free throws in some other uniform.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/stor...sh-move-lakers-opens-questions-look-team-kobe


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

chilltown said:


> BTW this makes the Marshall pick even more stupid. Henson would have been a nice get there. Hell even Moultrie now since he has legit size. Oh well. I'm down with this.


Eh, you know I hated the pick A LOT but they knew it might take Marshall some time to develop (maybe 3-4 yrs?) or he may never not. They also ironically (like my Ravens in NFL) followed BPA and picked according to their big board.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

there you go.

As shitty as it is though... right now we should keep Lopez haha At least for one more year. He will be inexpensive and we need someone in the front court who will throw weight around. I don't like him, but he is the only player we have who will at least do that much. The rest can go. It doesn't make sense to bring back Hill, hopefully he goes somewhere other than LA.. and if Gordon signs, we don't need brooks or shannon brown.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Eh, you know I hated the pick A LOT but they knew it might take Marshall some time to develop (maybe 3-4 yrs?) or he may never not. They also ironically (like my Ravens in NFL) followed BPA and picked according to their big board.


Unfortunately our front office's big boards are generally nothing like the rest of the NBA lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

chilltown said:


> Unfortunately our front office's big boards are generally nothing like the rest of the NBA lol.


lol they can be whacky. At least they've shown they like the right players at those times. Kerr liked Dragic (who they considered when they took Lopez), last yr with Morris, and they liked Shumpert early as well. Probably more examples just not off top of my head. Old regime loved Thabo that yr he came out, offered a lot.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> lol they can be whacky. At least they've shown they like the right players at those times. Kerr liked Dragic (who they considered when they took Lopez), last yr with Morris, and they liked Shumpert early as well. Probably more examples just not off top of my head. *Old regime* loved Thabo that yr he came out, offered a lot.


yep. haha I still don't trust these clowns until proven otherwise. I will be happy to suck and get the legit #1 guy that we can get that would allow Beasley and Dragic/Gordon to be the 2 and 3 players for us. But at least I have some new blood to watch next year in Beasley. Hopefully we give him the leeway on offense seeing as he steps into a situation where he is THE #1 option out of the gates.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Agreed. All I want is a fun, interesting team to watch after the last 2 yrs. Throw this talent out there see what happens. I suspect we'll push for Mayo if EG thing don't work. 


Oh hell yeah, can you believe some fans want Beasley to come off the bench? lol it'll be just like Minn/Miami. What the hell is the point of that? He needs to be unleashed and given the freedom.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team is going to be so much fun to watch. I hope they can work out an S&T with NO for Gordon.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

So glad we got Dragic back. He's going to grow a lot with Gentry's coaching style.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was just saying that I'm actually excited for our team next year. Even if we suck(i hope we do) we will be young and fun. And it'll be something new to.watch


----------

